# Moving to Treviso



## wen20

Hi I will be moving to Treviso with my family soon and I would welcome any information from locals [I speak Italian] or expats on what it's like to live in Treviso. Also, on a practical level we are looking for an appartment or villetta to rent to begin with so if anyone could give me advice on estate agents or locations to try.Secondly, can anyone recommend a good scuola media that would offer assistance to my daughter, who has only just started learning Italian? Many thanks.


----------

